# Hi!



## nikkixoxox (Apr 14, 2010)

My names Nikki and I just joined


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Nikki! Welcome =)


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard Nikki!


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## nikkixoxox (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## larababyx (Apr 15, 2010)

welcome to specktraaa!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## PurpleCherry (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey, I'm new too!


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## nikkixoxox (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

to specktra! have fun posting!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

Nikki!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Nikki!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!


----------

